# Got my 2 new rigs



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Here the are:










I ended up going with the BPS CatMaxx rods. 7'6" MH action. Then got two AB6500C3's to go with them.


Now, who wants to go fishin' 


Call me crazy, but I'm going to try and break them in tomorrow!

Thanks for all the help in selecting the rods guys.


----------



## CarpFreak5328 (Aug 16, 2004)

ohhhhhhh nice.


----------



## Ol' Whiskers (Aug 11, 2004)

Those will be perfect off the Knightsbridge dam on a summer evening. Maybe we'll see you out there!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Knightsbridge dam.... where is that?


----------



## Young Whiskers (Feb 23, 2005)

If I'm not mistaken, the pics of the carp you took with your girlfriend were at the Knightsbridge dam; it's the low level dam in Hamilton in front of Miami University


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

LOL... I really don't know. I just moved down here last May and I don't even know how to cross the street let alone if I was fishing Knightsbridge dam !

I know it's in Hamilton .. heck it might of been Middletown where those pictures were taken... other than I do not know... fine I'll admit it I was LOST! !


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Those are nice outfits, and will tame any cat that swims in Ohio's waters!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Now the hard part Jack, I have to hook one!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Yes I know what you mean  I did not hook a good one all last year


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Thats nuts, if I mysteriously start getting into them down here, you can Mellon can tag along.

Where did you do a majority of your fishing last year?


----------



## shuvlhed1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Fishman said:


> I know it's in Hamilton


My condolences


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Guess you can't go fishing with me  our rods will get mixed up


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

truck

Come on take me!


----------

